# Interesting Aptitude Test



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Very simple to do, but do you think your results are accurate? 

Color Career Counselor | Career Tests | CareerPath.com




> *Best Occupational Category*
> 
> 
> *You're an
> ...



I like organizing when it's not my own things  The only issue with that type of job is that I would want to be the one in charge. Frankly, almost none of the jobs listed there intrigue me in the least. I do like a certain amount of structure, but only as long as I'm the one implementing it. The researching... totally could get into that without giving it a second thought. Overall, my results were kinda mehhhh. I think color tests really dictate more of what your mood is at the moment than overall, but that's just been my observation over the years. What do you think?


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

This actually proved to be accurate, as I'm an aspiring author.

Best Occupational CategoryYou're a CREATOR*Keywords*
Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional

These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources. CREATOR OCCUPATIONS
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.
CREATOR WORKPLACES
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.
Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing. 

2nd Best Occupational CategoryYou're a PERSUADER*Keywords:*
Witty, Competitive, Sociable, Talkative, Ambitious, Argumentative, and Aggressive
These enterprising types sell, persuade, and lead others. Positions of leadership, power, and status are usually their ultimate goal. Persuasive people like to take financial and interpersonal risks and to participate in competitive activities. They enjoy working with others inside organizations to accomplish goals and achieve economic success. 









*Section I: You and Your Team*
This personality overview section highlights your natural workplace talentsشhe tasks you pursue with passion. You'll learn how your natural strengths complement those of your coworkers and how, joining forces, you can resolve on-the-job dilemmas.
*Section II: Your Key To Success* 
Here you discover your capacity for dispelling disruption and maximizing profitability. Use this proven, beyond-self-perception advice to create a more positive career path free of detours.
*Section III: Managing Strengths and Weaknesses* 
Your evaluation's highest and lowest scores result in this section's recommendations for staying on-track in your career and reversing wrong turns. In focusing on your talents and missteps, you'll re-stoke your energy and enthusiasm for managing costly mistakes.
*Section IV: Leadership Power Moves* 
This final section identifies your "street sense," those power moves that turn obstacles into insignificant details. Here suggestions based on your color-ranked evaluations will guide you towards making the most of an interview or harnessing your fast-paced workday.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting...



> Best Occupational Category
> You're a CREATOR
> Keywords
> 
> ...


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

> You're an ORGANIZER *Keywords*
> Self-Control, Practical, Self-Contained, Orderly, Systematic, Precise, and Accurate
> These conservative appearing, plotting-types enjoy organizing, data systems, accounting, detail, and accuracy. They often enjoy mathematics and data management activities such as accounting and investment management. Persistence and patience allows them to do detailed paperwork, operate office machines, write business reports, and make charts and graphs.
> ORGANIZER CAREERS
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA... *cough* Excuse me. But seriously, this can't be further from the truth. Although it did seem to get the second one relatively right:



> You're a RESEARCHER *Keywords:*
> Independent, Self-Motivated, Reserved, Introspective, Analytical, and Curious
> These investigative types gather information, analyze and interpret data, and inquire to uncover new facts. They have a strong scientific orientation, enjoy academic or research environments and prefer self-reliant jobs. Dislikes are group projects, selling, and repetitive activities.


I love academic environments and self-reliant jobs. Getting to research a new topic almost every day is exciting. And at least most of the time, I don't _have _to deal with other people (although I'm not completely averse to such activities). It's a win-win situation for me.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

Best Occupational Category You're a RESEARCHER *Keywords*
Independent, Self-Motivated, Reserved, Introspective, Analytical, and Curious
e investigative types gather information, analyze and interpret data, and inquire to uncover new facts. They have a strong scientific orientation, enjoy academic or research environments and prefer self-reliant jobs. Dislikes are group projects, selling, and repetitive activities.
RESEARCHER OCCUPATIONS
Suggested careers are College Professor, Physician, Psychologist, Pharmacist, Chemist, Marketing Research, Inventor, Sales Forecasting, Project Engineer, Dentist, Identifying Consumer Demand, Chiropractor, Dentist, Medical Technician, Optometrist, Research & Development Manager, Respiratory Therapist, Real Estate Appraiser, Chiropractor, Veterinarian, Geologist, Physicist, Science Teacher, Medical Technologist, and Author of Technical Books.
RESEARCHER WORKPLACES
Task-oriented careers where you can become absorbed in the job, be original and creative, and not conform to rigid company rules will work best for you. Unstructured organizations, for example, that allow you to sail your own ship are vital.
Suggested Researcher workplaces are universities and colleges, home office positions, medical facilities, computer-related industries, scientific foundations and think tanks, research firms, and design laboratories.


2nd Best Occupational Category You're an ORGANIZER *Keywords:*
Self-Control, Practical, Self-Contained, Orderly, Systematic, Precise, and Accurate
These conservative appearing, plotting-types enjoy organizing, data systems, accounting, detail, and accuracy. They often enjoy mathematics and data management activities such as accounting and investment management. Persistence and patience allows them to do detailed paperwork, operate office machines, write business reports, and make charts and graphs.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

*Best Occupational Category*

*You're a RESEARCHER*

*KEYWORDS
**Independent, Self-Motivated, Reserved, Introspective, Analytical, and Curious
**e investigative types gather information, analyze and interpret data, and inquire to uncover new facts. They have a strong scientific orientation, enjoy academic or research environments and prefer self-reliant jobs. Dislikes are group projects, selling, and repetitive activities.
RESEARCHER OCCUPATIONS
Suggested careers are College Professor, Physician, Psychologist, Pharmacist, Chemist, Marketing Research, Inventor, Sales Forecasting, Project Engineer, Dentist, Identifying Consumer Demand, Chiropractor, Dentist, Medical Technician, Optometrist, Research & Development Manager, Respiratory Therapist, Real Estate Appraiser, Chiropractor, Veterinarian, Geologist, Physicist, Science Teacher, Medical Technologist, and Author of Technical Books.
RESEARCHER WORKPLACES
Task-oriented careers where you can become absorbed in the job, be original and creative, and not conform to rigid company rules will work best for you. Unstructured organizations, for example, that allow you to sail your own ship are vital.
Suggested Researcher workplaces are universities and colleges, home office positions, medical facilities, computer-related industries, scientific foundations and think tanks, research firms, and design laboratories.
**2nd Best Occupational Category

**You're a SOCIAL MANAGER

KEYWORDS:
Tactful, Cooperative, Generous, Understanding, Insightful, Friendly, and Cheerful
This very social type enjoys working in groups, sharing responsibilities, and being the center of attention. Fields of interest are instructing, helping, nurturing, care giving and instructing-especially young people. They discuss and consider feelings in order to solve problems, lead, direct, persuade, guide, organize and enlighten others.

It's a weird and seemingly incompatible mix, but I agree... I like going back and forth between the two. *


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Best Occupational Category You're an ORGANIZER *Keywords*
Self-Control, Practical, Self-Contained, Orderly, Systematic, Precise, and Accurate
These conservative appearing, plotting-types enjoy organizing, data systems, accounting, detail, and accuracy. They often enjoy mathematics and data management activities such as accounting and investment management. Persistence and patience allows them to do detailed paperwork, operate office machines, write business reports, and make charts and graphs.
ORGANIZER CAREERS
Suggested careers are Administrator, Secretary, Printer, Paralegal, Building Inspector, Bank Cashier, Private Secretary, Statistician, Operations Manager, Financial Analyst, Bookkeeper, Medical Records Technician, Developer of Business or Computer Systems, Clerical Worker, Proofreader, Accountant, Administrative Assistant, Banker, Certified Public Accountant, Credit Manager, Store Salesperson, Actuary, Dental Assistant, Business Education Teacher, Food Service Manager, IRS Agent, Budget Analyst, and Underwriter.
ORGANIZER WORKPLACES
Your very careful, conscientious, conservative nature gives others the confidence to trust you with handling money and material possessions. Structured organizations that have well-ordered chains of command work best for you.
Suggested Organizer workplaces are large corporations, business offices, financial lending institutions, banks, insurance companies, accounting firms, and quality control and inspection departments.


2nd Best Occupational Category You're a DOER *Keywords:*
Emotionally Stable, Reliable, High Energy, Practical, Thrifty, and Persistent
These adventurous types prefer action-oriented, concrete problems rather than dealing with thought-provoking, ambiguous, abstract dilemmas. Fields of interest include mechanical, construction, and outdoor careers. They might also enjoy working with machines, tools, and equipment to repair or build something. 




Ace Face said:


> Overall, my results were kinda mehhhh. I think color tests really dictate more of what your mood is at the moment than overall, but that's just been my observation over the years. What do you think?


This is my thought about it.

I am quite competent at being an organizer, but I would not enjoy that kind of career. I know this because I went to college for accounting but stopped going to classes early on because of lack of passion/motivation. As for being a doer, I find myself the opposite and enjoy thought-provoking problems rather than the straightforward systematic ones.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

Best Occupational CategoryYou're a RESEARCHER*KEYWORDS
Independent, Self-Motivated, Reserved, Introspective, Analytical, and Curious
e investigative types gather information, analyze and interpret data, and inquire to uncover new facts. They have a strong scientific orientation, enjoy academic or research environments and prefer self-reliant jobs. Dislikes are group projects, selling, and repetitive activities.
RESEARCHER OCCUPATIONS
Suggested careers are College Professor, Physician, Psychologist, Pharmacist, Chemist, Marketing Research, Inventor, Sales Forecasting, Project Engineer, Dentist, Identifying Consumer Demand, Chiropractor, Dentist, Medical Technician, Optometrist, Research & Development Manager, Respiratory Therapist, Real Estate Appraiser, Chiropractor, Veterinarian, Geologist, Physicist, Science Teacher, Medical Technologist, and Author of Technical Books.
RESEARCHER WORKPLACES
Task-oriented careers where you can become absorbed in the job, be original and creative, and not conform to rigid company rules will work best for you. Unstructured organizations, for example, that allow you to sail your own ship are vital.
Suggested Researcher workplaces are universities and colleges, home office positions, medical facilities, computer-related industries, scientific foundations and think tanks, research firms, and design laboratories.


2nd Best Occupational CategoryYou're an ORGANIZERKEYWORDS:
Self-Control, Practical, Self-Contained, Orderly, Systematic, Precise, and Accurate
These conservative appearing, plotting-types enjoy organizing, data systems, accounting, detail, and accuracy. They often enjoy mathematics and data management activities such as accounting and investment management. Persistence and patience allows them to do detailed paperwork, operate office machines, write business reports, and make charts and graphs.









SECTION I: YOU AND YOUR TEAM
This personality overview section highlights your natural workplace talentsشhe tasks you pursue with passion. You'll learn how your natural strengths complement those of your coworkers and how, joining forces, you can resolve on-the-job dilemmas.
SECTION II: YOUR KEY TO SUCCESS 
Here you discover your capacity for dispelling disruption and maximizing profitability. Use this proven, beyond-self-perception advice to create a more positive career path free of detours.
SECTION III: MANAGING STRENGTHS AND WEAKNESSES 
Your evaluation's highest and lowest scores result in this section's recommendations for staying on-track in your career and reversing wrong turns. In focusing on your talents and missteps, you'll re-stoke your energy and enthusiasm for managing costly mistakes.
SECTION IV: LEADERSHIP POWER MOVES 
This final section identifies your "street sense," those power moves that turn obstacles into insignificant details. Here suggestions based on your color-ranked evaluations will guide you towards making the most of an interview or harnessing your fast-paced workday.

out of those put up there, these 2 fit the best, i guess... though i am not an organizer

*


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2012)

Surprisingly accurate.



> *You're a RESEARCHER*
> 
> *KEYWORDS
> Independent, Self-Motivated, Reserved, Introspective, Analytical, and Curious
> ...


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

You're a CREATOR

KEYWORDS
Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional
These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources.

CREATOR OCCUPATIONS
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.

CREATOR WORKPLACES
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.

Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing.


2nd Best Occupational Category
You're a PERSUADER

KEYWORDS:
Witty, Competitive, Sociable, Talkative, Ambitious, Argumentative, and Aggressive
These enterprising types sell, persuade, and lead others. Positions of leadership, power, and status are usually their ultimate goal. Persuasive people like to take financial and interpersonal risks and to participate in competitive activities. They enjoy working with others inside organizations to accomplish goals and achieve economic success.

 I feel like I'm being punished for liking red with the 2nd one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*You're a CREATOR

*Keywords
Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional
These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources. 

CREATOR OCCUPATIONS
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.

CREATOR WORKPLACES
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.

Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing. 


2nd Best Occupational Category

You're a DOER 

Keywords:
Emotionally Stable, Reliable, High Energy, Practical, Thrifty, and Persistent
These adventurous types prefer action-oriented, concrete problems rather than dealing with thought-provoking, ambiguous, abstract dilemmas. Fields of interest include mechanical, construction, and outdoor careers. They might also enjoy working with machines, tools, and equipment to repair or build something.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel like I've seen this elsewhere on PerC but I'll take it anyway. I don't quite agree with the descriptions here. I don't see how one can base someone's occupational category off of the colors they like. also, I was going just by the colors they showed, not the names. I usually don't mind magenta, but the shade of magenta they showed was just absolutely ghastly.

Best Occupational Category
You're a CREATOR
KEYWORDS
Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional
These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources.
CREATOR OCCUPATIONS
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.
CREATOR WORKPLACES
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.
Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing.


2nd Best Occupational Category
You're an ORGANIZER
KEYWORDS:
Self-Control, Practical, Self-Contained, Orderly, Systematic, Precise, and Accurate
These conservative appearing, plotting-types enjoy organizing, data systems, accounting, detail, and accuracy. They often enjoy mathematics and data management activities such as accounting and investment management. Persistence and patience allows them to do detailed paperwork, operate office machines, write business reports, and make charts and graphs.

SECTION I: YOU AND YOUR TEAM
This personality overview section highlights your natural workplace talentsشhe tasks you pursue with passion. You'll learn how your natural strengths complement those of your coworkers and how, joining forces, you can resolve on-the-job dilemmas.
SECTION II: YOUR KEY TO SUCCESS 
Here you discover your capacity for dispelling disruption and maximizing profitability. Use this proven, beyond-self-perception advice to create a more positive career path free of detours.
SECTION III: MANAGING STRENGTHS AND WEAKNESSES 
Your evaluation's highest and lowest scores result in this section's recommendations for staying on-track in your career and reversing wrong turns. In focusing on your talents and missteps, you'll re-stoke your energy and enthusiasm for managing costly mistakes.
SECTION IV: LEADERSHIP POWER MOVES 
This final section identifies your "street sense," those power moves that turn obstacles into insignificant details. Here suggestions based on your color-ranked evaluations will guide you towards making the most of an interview or harnessing your fast-paced workday.

LOL at that random Arabic character in the "Organizer" description


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

*Best Occupational Category*

*You're a CREATOR*

*KEYWORDS

*Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional
These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources.*

CREATOR OCCUPATIONS

*Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.
*
CREATOR WORKPLACES
*
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.
Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing.*

2nd Best Occupational Category

You're a PERSUADER

KEYWORDS:

*Witty, Competitive, Sociable, Talkative, Ambitious, Argumentative, and Aggressive
These enterprising types sell, persuade, and lead others. Positions of leadership, power, and status are usually their ultimate goal. Persuasive people like to take financial and interpersonal risks and to participate in competitive activities. They enjoy working with others inside organizations to accomplish goals and achieve economic success.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

"Emotionally Stable, Reliable, High Energy, Practical, Thrifty, and Persistent"

I can't begin to fathom how much this test failed.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Best Occupational Category You're a CREATOR *Keywords*
_Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional_

These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources. 


*CREATOR OCCUPATIONS*
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.


*CREATOR WORKPLACES*
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.

Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, results are more up to par with what I'd be interested in this time around 



> *Best Occupational Category*
> 
> *You're a CREATOR*
> 
> ...


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Best Occupational Category You're a CREATOR *Keywords*
Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional
These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources. 
CREATOR OCCUPATIONS
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.
CREATOR WORKPLACES
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.
Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing. 

2nd Best Occupational Category You're a PERSUADER *Keywords:*
Witty, Competitive, Sociable, Talkative, Ambitious, Argumentative, and Aggressive
These enterprising types sell, persuade, and lead others. Positions of leadership, power, and status are usually their ultimate goal. Persuasive people like to take financial and interpersonal risks and to participate in competitive activities. They enjoy working with others inside organizations to accomplish goals and achieve economic success. 









*Section I: You and Your Team*
This personality overview section highlights your natural workplace talentsشhe tasks you pursue with passion. You'll learn how your natural strengths complement those of your coworkers and how, joining forces, you can resolve on-the-job dilemmas.
*Section II: Your Key To Success* 
Here you discover your capacity for dispelling disruption and maximizing profitability. Use this proven, beyond-self-perception advice to create a more positive career path free of detours.
*Section III: Managing Strengths and Weaknesses* 
Your evaluation's highest and lowest scores result in this section's recommendations for staying on-track in your career and reversing wrong turns. In focusing on your talents and missteps, you'll re-stoke your energy and enthusiasm for managing costly mistakes.
*Section IV: Leadership Power Moves* 
This final section identifies your "street sense," those power moves that turn obstacles into insignificant details. Here suggestions based on your color-ranked evaluations will guide you towards making the most of an interview or harnessing your fast-paced workday.


----------



## Mawcliy (Dec 2, 2011)

Best Occupational Category You're a CREATOR *Keywords*
Nonconforming, Impulsive, Expressive, Romantic, Intuitive, Sensitive, and Emotional
These original types place a high value on self-expression. They enjoy working independently, being creative, using their imagination, and constantly learning something new. Areas of interest are far beyond the expected fields of art, drama, music, and writing. There are many occupations that allow creators to express, assemble, or implement ideas and maximize resources. 
CREATOR OCCUPATIONS
Typical “Creators” function best in occupations where they have the autonomy to be original. It’s essential. In fact, your best career is mostly about your workplace environment. For Example, Educational careers, Corporate Trainer, Author, Editor, have constant demands for new perspectives or better methods. Without flexibility, however these careers are a not a good fit. Careers that typically have these qualities, but not always, are Advertising Executive, Architect, Web Designer, Creative Director, Public Relations, Fine or Commercial Artist, Interior Decorator, Lawyer, Librarian, Musician, Reporter, Art Teacher, Broadcaster, Technical Writer, English Teacher, Architect, Photographer, Medical Illustrator, , Landscape Architect, Exhibit Builder, and Package Designer.
CREATOR WORKPLACES
Unstructured, flexible organizations that allow self-expression work best with this free-spirited type. Ironically, professions that appear to be “Creative” can inhibit self-expression. Those that seem overly structured like Tax Assessor can actually offer the latitude to make a difference. Most enjoyable workplaces allow for self-expression with the capability to improve the status quo.
Don’t be befuddled by the word “Creative.” Creator workplaces are much broader that the “Typical Creative Careers” like interior decorating firms; artistic studios, theaters and concert halls; institutions that teach crafts, universities, music, and dance schools. In order to see your best recommendation, check out the Color Career Indictor 4.0 for actual occupational listing. 

2nd Best Occupational Category You're an ORGANIZER *Keywords:*
Self-Control, Practical, Self-Contained, Orderly, Systematic, Precise, and Accurate
These conservative appearing, plotting-types enjoy organizing, data systems, accounting, detail, and accuracy. They often enjoy mathematics and data management activities such as accounting and investment management. Persistence and patience allows them to do detailed paperwork, operate office machines, write business reports, and make charts and graphs. 









*Section I: You and Your Team*
This personality overview section highlights your natural workplace talentsشhe tasks you pursue with passion. You'll learn how your natural strengths complement those of your coworkers and how, joining forces, you can resolve on-the-job dilemmas.
*Section II: Your Key To Success* 
Here you discover your capacity for dispelling disruption and maximizing profitability. Use this proven, beyond-self-perception advice to create a more positive career path free of detours.
*Section III: Managing Strengths and Weaknesses* 
Your evaluation's highest and lowest scores result in this section's recommendations for staying on-track in your career and reversing wrong turns. In focusing on your talents and missteps, you'll re-stoke your energy and enthusiasm for managing costly mistakes.
*Section IV: Leadership Power Moves* 
This final section identifies your "street sense," those power moves that turn obstacles into insignificant details. Here suggestions based on your color-ranked evaluations will guide you towards making the most of an interview or harnessing your fast-paced workday.


----------

